# Topics > Books >  Book "Genius Makers: The Mavericks Who Brought AI to Google, Facebook, and the World", Cade Metz, 2021

## Airicist

penguinrandomhouse.com/books/565698/genius-makers-by-cade-metz

Book "Genius Makers: The Mavericks Who Brought AI to Google, Facebook, and the World", Cade Metz, 2021 on Amazon

Book "Genius Makers: The Mavericks Who Brought AI to Google, Facebook, and the World", Cade Metz, 2021 on Book Depository

Book "Genius Makers: The Mavericks Who Brought AI to Google, Facebook, and the World", Cade Metz, 2021 on Bookshop

----------


## Airicist2

Cade Metz — The Stories Behind the Rise of AI

Premiered Mar 18, 2021




> How Cade got access to the stories behind some of the biggest advancements in AI, and the dynamic playing out between leaders at companies like Google, Microsoft, and Facebook.
> 
> Cade Metz is a New York Times reporter covering artificial intelligence, driverless cars, robotics, virtual reality, and other emerging areas. Previously, he was a senior staff writer with Wired magazine and the U.S. editor of The Register, one of Britain’s leading science and technology news sites. His first book, "Genius Makers", tells the stories of the pioneers behind AI.
> 
> Topics discussed:
> 0:00 Sneak peek, intro
> 3:25 Who is "Genius Makers" for and about?
> 7:18 Spoiler alert! Artificial General Intelligence (AGI)
> 11:01 How the story continues after the book ends
> ...

----------

